

John Carmack on id Tech 6, Ray Tracing, Consoles, Physics and more - hhm
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=532

======
jfalk
Really neat. While not as technical, on Shacknews they just posted the HD feed
of the Epic Games presentation on the engine enhancements that they've done
for Gears of War 2. Looking good:
<http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/51906>

